# Mac OS Sierra - any EOS utility workaround?



## 7enderbender (Oct 8, 2016)

So, after my Mavericks installation crashed I ended up with "updating" to Sierra. I didn't want to but long story short that's where we are now. Spent a few days to get my audio hardware for recording functioning again. Went to a photo shoot last weekend and wanted to process the pics today. Well, now I now EOS utility doesn't work on Sierra (yet?). I use it for importing my files from my 5D Mark II to a specific drive and folder and to change the file naming to a constant sequence. Worked like a charm until now. 
I es able to get the photos to Lightroom via Apple's "Preview" app. Naming convention is now out of whack but I can at least get to work for the client tomorrow. 
But what is an alternative tool for imports that allows for creating a new folder, changing file names, etc akin to EOS utility? Can Lightroom do this directly? Bridge? Anything from Apple or third party tools? Nothing fancy, simple and safe when connecting to the camera (no accidental deleting of files etc). I hate using card readers with CF cards. 

Thanks


----------



## MiamiC70 (Oct 8, 2016)

Pretty pathetic that yet again Canon manages to drop the ball on an OS release. OSX Sierra was in Beta for a long time and developers had access to it for a long time so I don't comprehend how a major player like Canon manages to screw up over and over. A similar thing happened when OSX Mountain Lion was released.

Also, similar issues are being reported with iOS 10 and Canon CameraConnect app.


----------



## 7enderbender (Oct 10, 2016)

Yes, I agree this is pathetic on, both Canon's and Apple's part. It is what it is. Meanwhile, there really is no other, somewhat automated way to import photos from the camera and assign them to the folders, change file name per my standard convention, etc?


----------



## 7enderbender (Oct 10, 2016)

It seems I actually just found something that might work:

https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/help/importing-photos-lightroom-basic-workflow.html


----------



## jprusa (Oct 10, 2016)

I am running 3.5.0 on my Mac and it works better than I thought it would. The bugs that I have found don't cause problems getting files from camera to Mac.


----------



## Eric Haas (Oct 15, 2016)

Are you using Utilities or Utilities 2


----------



## Barrfly (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm having the same problem. 
Found a kind of off the wall remedy , I tried plugging my 5D mk III directing into the computer, then tried plugging the memory card directly into my Mac book pro. Neither worked.
Then I plugged the memory card into my printer and was able to copy and past the photo folder into my computer over the network.... It works but is taking a really long time .


----------



## thinknirmal (Oct 25, 2016)

Try using Image Capture (Spotlight -> Image Capture). While definitely not close to the EOS Utility, it makes the job of copying easy and doesn't lock us out forever.


----------



## Crapking (Oct 25, 2016)

What is wrong with using Lightroom? It will do everything you are asking EOS utility to do (import to specific folder, change filename, add metadata, etc ).


----------



## pwp (Oct 25, 2016)

I've always liked using either Breezebrowser Downloader Pro for comprehensive, customizable import control on my main workstation grade PC, but it's PC-only. I also use PhotoMechanic's (which all photographers should have) Ingest function on my two Macs which still run El Capitan. Fortunately there are all sorts of alternatives for custom import controls. Hell, there's always drag and drop in Finder...

What is more concerning to me is whether Sierra and EOS Utility will play nicely with each other for tethered shooting. A few OS's ago there was a huge mess for months where EOS Utility tethering was unusable. I know you can tether to Lightroom, but it has highly limited functionality compared to EOS Utility. It's not often I'll defend Canon software over Adobes or just about any other, but in regard to functional tethering, EOS Utility wins.

-pw


----------



## Claudelec (Nov 1, 2016)

Hello mac users...
Updating Sierra to last version 10.12.1 makes EOS Utility 2 usable through USB link on my 70D


----------

